# Anybody know this guy?



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Don't have a picture of his face, but he lives about 3 miles East of 59 in Gulf shores. He started my addiction. These pics were taken in July of 08' which was my baptism into surf fishing. I caught 3-4 whiting in about 5 minutes right out of the wash with his stuff. Each time I've come down there, usually every summer for a week, I seem to have more and better salt water equipment. 

Anyhow if you know who this guy is I'd like to thank him, and my wife would like to whip his butt.


----------

